# Automatic door locks not working



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

2003 Suburban
The front doors work okay but if I lock the rear doors and hatch, I can't open them unless I reach in back and manually flip the lock.
This is a pain since that doesn't work for the rear hatch.

To unlock the rear hatch and doors, I have to continually flip the driver's door lock on and off many many times and all of a sudden all the rear doors unlock.

What's the fix???...BTW my key ring lock doesn't work at all anymore but I still should be able to unlock all the doors from the driver door.....:furious:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does the passenger front door unlock?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

First read your owner's manual as to the operation and any optional "settings" there may be for the door locks.

Sometimes there are child "safety" switches or settings which might be on so that children can't open doors or whatever.

Then if it is not operating as it should per the instructions, then you would need a factory service manual set of books (4 books to complete set - order from dealer). Then follow the troubleshooting instructions.

Many newer cars have computer modules in each door and signals to open/close locks would go over a computer network to those modules. Or it could be an old fashioned wired system. In either case, you would need the wiring diagrams and troubleshooting instructions to find the problem.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

47_47 said:


> Does the passenger front door unlock?


Yes
They both work perfectly
The rear doors and gate all work together or in my case....don't work at all


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure if it's the same on 2003. My 1999 suburban has pins between the body and rear doors to transfer power instead of wires. They get corroded sand them and put a little grease on the contact points. Worth a try lock actuators are common to go bad also.


----------

